# Why does my rabbit have a swollen dropped ear



## BeckaaT (May 31, 2010)

Hi, ive just got a new bunny. & her right ear has dropped. I'm really worried; its my first rabbit. Only one of her ears have dropped but its all swelled at the start of it . Some one HELP!?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What breed is she supposed to be? 
Lops dont always have lopped ears, and some have one drop before the other. 
When you say swollen, all of it or part of it? Could she have a bite or a cut on it?
I personally would get her to the vets if its really swollen.

*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Rags is supposed to be a lop, but she only has one floppy ear - both her ears are thicker at the ends but not grossly so - I'd take her to the vet to be sure!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Can we have a quick photo of your bunny?

If s/he is a Lop breed then when the ears do eventually lop they have a 'lump' for want of a better word, called the Crown, at the base of the ear.

If you notice ANY other things like swelling elsewhere, watering eyes, not eating, go to a vet immediately.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

It could be an ear infection if its swollen and your bun is not a lop eared bun. Need to see a pic really. Is there any discharge from the ear? Have you had a look down it?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

crofty said:


> It could be an ear infection if its swollen and your bun is not a lop eared bun. Need to see a pic really. Is there any discharge from the ear? Have you had a look down it?


Pic is needed, agreed Crofty. However even in the worst cases of ear infection I have seen, it does not make the rabbit's ear suddenly lop! Which is why I do suspect this may be a lop or half-lop that has only just 'gone down'.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Pic is needed, agreed Crofty. However even in the worst cases of ear infection I have seen, it does not make the rabbit's ear suddenly lop! Which is why I do suspect this may be a lop or half-lop that has only just 'gone down'.


Oh i have seen them lop with infections, Joeys ear completely lopped but he had no discharge at all or swelling/pain then 3 days later is was back up again, i think he may have had a slight inner ear infection then.


----------

